# Baby Krib's



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Today I was feeding the tropicals tank and I noticed something small moving!!!!
Upon closer inspection they are baby Krib's.
The parents are stunning. 
Here is link to a pic of the parents in another thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...h-aquatic-plant-club/56887-stunning-fish.html

Inspecting the babies with a Mag glass they are just precious.
About 1/4" in size. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies. I had a similar experince with my rainbows.

Good luck with them and keep us posted on how they are doing

JAX


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank You Jackson!!!
I believe we have 2 sets of babies....Looks like the daddy is guarding another group on the opposite side of the tank!!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

How cool! Two sets of babies!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Get ready for them to breed like Rabbits. I really enjoyed the entire process when I had them. I had to get rid of them because they were overrunning my tank. It was so much fun to watch them be such amazing parents. The little fry were so obedient to the parents shakes and shimmers. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Drinda....Unless the babies are hiding some where...I think the parents ate them....
People keep telling me this is normal with their first group of babies. 
These parents are exceptionally pretty. I will have plenty to go around if you decide you want a new group.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear it. Not to worry though... You'll have more than you know what to do with soon.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)




----------

